

Textorize: Pristine font rendering for the web - profquail
http://textorize.org/

======
frozendevil
Wait. Is it 1998 again? When did we go back to using images for text?

------
hackermom
the guy seems overly obsessed, almost zealous, about sub-pixel aliasing, as if
entirely oblivious to OLED technology, thinking that LCD panels will be the
around forever.

~~~
seldo
Yeah, it's not clear to me why one shouldn't just use text and let the OS sort
this out.

~~~
SlyShy
I don't think it's a huge issue, but what the point of is when you want to use
a non-websafe font, then you've got to use one of these font replacement
schemes. And those don't do subpixel rendering. And so you'd use this.
Presumably.

You certainly wouldn't use it for text that is websafe, like Georgia, because
yes, the operating system can do its own subpixel rendering in that instance.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The whole "sub-pixel rendering" is getting out of hand. Text on Apple systems
look the way they do for several reasons, sub-pixel rendering might the tech-
sexiest of them, but it's really only a minor benefit, almost totally
meaningless at the size of header text.

